# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Köysirata vai hissi Kakolanmäelle?

## Eira

Tämä aihe on "bussit"-kohdassa, koska kyseessä on luonteva jatkoyhteys busseilta.

TS:ssa 18.01.06 kerrotaan suunnitelmista rakentaa köysirata helpottamaan kulkua Kakolanmäelle Linnankadulta.

Ajatus hoitaa uudistettavan Kakolanmäen joukkoliikenne Linnankadulta käsin on ilahduttava. Antaisihan se runsaasti lisämatkustajia matkustajasatamaan johtavalle bussilinjalle, ja siis myöhemmin museo- ja toimivalle raitsikkalinjalle. Kakolanmäki ja "Elämyskeskus" pakottaisivat lisäämään linjan vuorotiheyttä, joka varsinkin pyhäisin on nykyään surkea. 

Onko muuten tutkittu vaihtoehtona köysiradalle hissiä? Sellaista kaltevaa kuilua pitkin kulkevaa, joita Tukholmassa on mm. Katariinahissin jatkoyhteytenä isolle asuntoalueelle, ja tunnelbana-asemilla, jotta oviaukot ovat liukuportaitten päissä samoissa kohdissa. Hissillä olisi parempi kiihtyvyys ja nopeus kuin köysiradalla, joten kapasiteetti olisi suurempi. Lisäksi kallion sisällä kuilussa kulkeva hissi olisi talvisäillä käyttövarmempi kuiin avoin köysirata. Maisemallisesti hissistä näkyisivät vain kulkuaukot. Hissin nimi voisi olla vaikka "pakoputki" viitaten Kakolanmäen aikaisempaan asujaimistoon. 

Linnakadun sisäänmenoaukko voisi olla Wächterinkujan kohdalla, joten olisi suora jatkoyhteys Förillä tois pual jokke. Bussipysäkit, myöhemmin raitsikkapysäkit, Linnankadulla olisivat luonnollisesti hissiaukon kohdalla.

----------


## Eira

18.01.06 Turkulaisessa näkyikin olevan asiasta perusteellinen artikkeli "Kakolaan rinneratikka", rinnehissi eli funikulaari. TS:ssa puhuttiin vain ohimennen köysiradasta. Tuota aloitusviestiä kirjoittaessani en ollut vielä lukenut Turkulaista.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Kakolaan kaavailtu kulkuväline on funikulaari eli kaapelin varassa kiskoilla vinoon kulkeva vaunu. Radan lyhyyden vuoksi hammasrata ei ole todellinen vaihtoehto.

Funikulaari on tarpeellinen, jos Kakolaan sijoitetaan suuria vierailijamääriä houkuttelevia toimintoja - esimerkiksi kongressikeskus, kulttuurikeskus tai ihan tavallinen virasto.

Funikulaariratkaisun etuna verrattuna kallioon louhittuun hissiin on yksinkertaisesti sosiaalinen turvallisuus ja houkuttelevuus. Funikulaari ei ole yhtä altis ilkivallalle ja se on myös itsessään houkutteleva laite.

Jos funikulaari toteutetaan, se oletettavasti toteutetaan Kakolan muusta toteuttamisbudjetista (samasta kuin esim. pysäköintiluolat).

Toteuttamisen kannalta keskeinen kysymys on se, voiko funikulaari toimia automatisoituna (kameravalvonnassa) vai pitääkö laitteen olla miehitetty. Radan lyhyyden vuoksi radasta voidaan tuskin kerätä merkittäviä lipputuloja. 

Bruse Perssonin funikulaarisivu: http://www.funiculars.net/

Bergenin Floibanen - funikulaari: http://www.floibanen.no/default.asp
(Toisin kuin sivuilla väitetään, myös Ruotsissa on funikulaareja)

----------


## Eira

Minusta tuo Tukholman  Skärholmens Bergbana -tyyppinen funikulaari sopisi parhaiten Kakolanmäkeen, suunnilleen samanpituinen ratakin ja sama nousu. Sijoittaisin niin, että funikulaarin isoista maisemaikkunoista olisi suora näköala Wächterinkujan yli Förille ja Aurajoelle. Lisätietoa kustannuksista ym. tässä.

----------


## Eira

Turun Sanomien 18.4.2007 mukaan asemakaavaehdotuksessa funikulaari on sijoitettu Serpentiinitien sataman puolelle, joka maakuntamuseon  mukaan tärvelee arvokasta puistokokonaisuutta.

Jos funikulaarin sijoittaisi Serpentiinitien keskustan puolelle niin että se sivuaisi Linnanrinteen kerrostaloja, muodostuisi Wächterinkujan kautta ainutlaatuinen suora kulkureitti "Föri-Funi". Föriltä olisi suora näköyhteys Funiin ja päinvastoin. Serpentiinitien ylin mutka kuitenkin risteäisi Funin kanssa, joten siihen täytyisi kehittää eritasoratkaisu.

----------


## Waltsu

Joukkoliikennelautakunta totesi kokouksessaan 8.3.2012, että funikulaarin toteuttaminen on välttämätöntä Kakolan joukkoliikennepalvelujen toimivuuden kannalta.

----------


## dreamy83

Minusta se on nykyään aivan loistavaa, että Turussakin ollaan oikeasti avoimin mielin uusien liikennemuotojen suhteen. Sikäli mikäli Funikulaari on kohtuuhintainen toteuttaa, kannatan ajatusta. Se loisi omalla tavallaan kyllä aivan uudenlaisia kevyen- ja joukkoliikenteen yhteyksi Kakolasta ja etenkin kyseisen alueen läpi. Jatkossa esimerkiksi Itäisen rantakadun lähistöllä asuvat ihmiset voisivat mennä työ- ja asiointi matkoilleen Portsan suuntaan Kakolan läpi ilman autoa ja käymättä kauppatorilla. Joten siinä mielessä kyseessä on mielestäni ehdottomasti myös investointi poikittaisliikenteeseen.

----------


## JaniP

Eikö tästä funikulaarista kannattaisi tehdä ilmainen, kuten Föri on. Olisi mielestäni järjetöntä, että kaikki muut paitsi kausikorttilaiset joutuisivat maksamaan Aurajokirantaan menosta  2,50. Ymmärrän toki, että olisi hyvä jos investoinnit voitaisiin kattaa jollain, mutta eikö rahoituksesta voisi käydä keskusteluja vaikka Kakolaan tulevien kiinteistönomistajien kanssa, varsinkin jos Kakolanmäelle tulee suuria julkisia tiloja.

----------


## hylje

Hissin on nimenomaan tarkoitus korvata busseja. Se ei ole turistinähtävyys vaan bussi vähän eri muodossa. Ethän vain ehdottaisi, että hissiä vastaava bussi pitäisi myös olla ilmainen? Tai vaikka kaikki bussit?

Yleensä ajatus, että yrittäjät niputtaisivat joukkoliikennelippuja palveluihinsa on ihan hyvä, eikä sitä kannata rajoittaa pelkästään hissiin.

----------


## JaniP

Eihän se nyt ole lainkaan sama asia. Aurajokirantaan voi monella olla asiaa monta kertaa päivässä, esim. kahviloihin tai vaikka kauppaan, joka sijaitsee joen toisella puolella. Förikään muuten ei ole mikään pelkkä matkailunähtävyys, vaan nostosillan korvike jota oikeasti kevytliikenne käyttää joen ylitykseen.

2,50 on aivan järjetön hinta siitä, että joku haluaa vain alas, koska läheskään kaikki liikenne ei tule jatkamaan bussilla keskustaan.

----------


## Compact

> 2,50 on aivan järjetön hinta siitä, että joku haluaa vain alas, koska läheskään kaikki liikenne ei tule jatkamaan bussilla keskustaan.


Joissakin suht´ lyhyissä funikulaareissa, kuten Kakola, vain ylösmenomatka on maksullista, ja alaspäin pääsee ilmaiseksi.

----------


## JaniP

Yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla, että Funikulaari olisi hinnoilteltu niin, että se maksaisi vaikka vain 20 c - 50 c, ja jos matkustajalla on sarjakortti ja hän vaihtaa bussiin 2 tunnin sisällä funikulaarin käytöstä, velotettaisiin kortilta vain puuttuva osuus. Näin hinta olisi huomattavasti järkevämpi. Myös funikulaarin kertalipulla saisi bussista vastaavan hintaisen alennuksen.

----------

